# [ati-drivers]error al recompilarlos (cerrado)

## verso

ayer hice emerge --depclean y me jodio el kernel 2.6.24-r7 y me toco poner el 2.6.25-r7, dándome problemas con el sonido, entonces he puesto el kernel 2.6.26 y el sonido se ha solucionado.

ahora he dejado de tener la aceleració 3D, intento recompilar los ati-drivers y me tira este error.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/common/lib/m

odules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3/work/comm

on/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3242:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2448:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      C

C=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_

abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         $

{BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || di

e "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(g

et_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc L

DFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-

8.471.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-d

rivers-8.471.3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.471.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3242:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2448:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                      C                              C=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_                              abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                          ${BUILD_FIXES}         $                              {BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || di                              e "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(g                              et_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc L                              DFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele                              vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-                              8.471.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-d                              rivers-8.471.3/temp/environment'.

 *

pc1 ~ #

alguna idea?Last edited by verso on Thu Jul 31, 2008 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

creo que esa versión del driver no va a funcionar con el kernel 2.6.26. 

Hay un parche para los ati-drivers-8.501 y hay un ebuild disponible para la versión ati-drivers-8.512, ambos funcionan ( al parecer) con este kernel.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=232609

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231768

saluetes

----------

## verso

lo he descargado pero esto como se instala?

----------

## gringo

tienes que crearte tu propio overlay, básicamente metes ahí los ebuilds que te acabas de bajar ( incluyendo los parches), ponerles los keywords que necsites, hacerles el digest y poco mas.

aquí lo explican -> http://es.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Instalar_Ebuilds_de_3ros

saluetes

----------

## verso

Gracias por responder, pero parece que no rula me sale un error muy parecido. Lo pongo haber que os parece.

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.26-gentoo'

make: *** [kmod_build] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3242:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2448:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                     CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3242:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2448:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                     CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\" ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                       ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=  GCC_VER_MAJ=4 KVER=2.6.26-gentoo KDIR=/usr/src/linux kmod_build

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501/temp/environment'.

 *

pc1 ~ #  

----------

## gringo

comprueba que efectivamente estás usando el ebuild del overlay y no el del árbol de portage y comprueba tb. que se parchea correctamente.

Si no funciona no tengo ni idea de porque, no tengo ninguna tarjeta ati. Puedes probar con la versión siguiente del driver tb.

saluetes

----------

## i92guboj

Si no tienes motivo alguno para usar un kernel 2.6.26 lo más sencillo es usar un 2.6.25 y olvidarte de parches, overlays y demás.

----------

## verso

hombre el problema que me daba era el sonido. ¿puedo cargar el 2.6.25 con el .config del 2.6.26? o empiezo desde cero otra vez con el 2.6.25

----------

## i92guboj

 *verso wrote:*   

> hombre el problema que me daba era el sonido. ¿puedo cargar el 2.6.25 con el .config del 2.6.26? o empiezo desde cero otra vez con el 2.6.25

 

Técnicamente no es muy aconsejable, pero con revisiones cercanas no debería haber problemas, de todas formas probar no cuesta nada.

El proceso sería igual que el de un update. Primero copia el .config del kernel .26 al directorio del kernel .25, luego haces "make oldconfig". Luego lo compilas e instalas con "make && make install modules_install".

Antes del paso siguiente te tienes que asegurar de que el symlink /usr/src/linux es correcto. Puedes usar "eselect kernel list" y "eselect kernel set <número>" para eso. Luego prueba a compilar los drivers de ati de nuevo.

----------

## verso

mal asunto creo que lo instalaré todo de nuevo porque salen cositas muy raritas.

gracias por las ayudas.

----------

